# Freezing and reheating Spinach pie



## larry_stewart (Aug 13, 2014)

I made spinach pie for dinner tonight
Only 1/2 was eaten, and we will be going away for a few days.

Can already cooked spinach pie be frozen and reheated successfully ?

If so, should it be put in the oven while frozen ? or let to defrost first ?

Temp and approximately how long ?

Covered with foil ? exposed?  covered for most the cooking then exposed last 10 minutes to get crispy ?  Other ??

Thanks in advance,, Larry


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 13, 2014)

I have successfully frozen spinach pie as well as other quiches.  (I'm assuming it's a kind of quiche).  You can either bake them or nuke them.  Wrapping shouldn't matter as long as it's airtight to prevent freezer burn.

Any of your methods will work.


----------

